# ASUS GeFORCE fx5600



## Schief (29. September 2003)

also da kauft man sich mal nebenbei ne grafikkarte für
den zweitrechner und da sieht man nebenbei
über systeminformations-software, dass der
GPU-takt bei 54 Mhz liegt und der reale speichertakt bei 
100 Mhz liegt.....
wie kann sowas passieren, vor allem weil ich keine
versuche der übertaktung oder ähnlichem unternahm 
vorher. (auch keine silent-mods etc.)
einfach nur hardware-fehler bei der fertigung ? wie kommt
sowas durch die tests ? oder wird gar nicht mehr getestet ?
da kann man ja froh sein, wenn man einen zweiten rechner am 
start hat. jetzt heisst es zurück zum händler...schlimmstenfalls
wird die karte eingeschickt und dann kann ich mir dann irgendwann
mein geld abholen....pfffft ! nächste wahl: ATI


----------



## Tobias K. (29. September 2003)

moin


Sicher das nicht vielleicht deine Software einen Fehler oder ein Problem mit der Karte hat?! Probier doch mal ne andere Software oder Bau die Karte innem anderen Rechner ein um sie zu testen. Und das wichtigste hast du schonmal versucht ein Spiel zu spielen?


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Tim C. (29. September 2003)

Naja ich frag mal ganz blöde. Detonator Treiber installiert ? Chipsatztreiber vom Mainboard installiert ?


----------



## Schief (29. September 2003)

also getestet hab ich die karte in zwei pc's mit drei verschiedenen detonator-treibern... den mitgelieferten asus-treiber, den 43.45 und 45.23 detonator auch probiert..... alles das gleiche... hab noch ne alte elsa glladiac geforce 3 versucht und da lief alles prima...
mainboard a7v8x mit neusten via-treibern....4.48 glaub ich...auch gerade installiert...die ganze sache fiel mir nach nem neuinstall auf. alles frisch fertiggemacht....aida32 aufgerufen und mal nachgeschaut....und siehe da : 54mhz....
3d mark 2003 kackt nach dem ersten test ab....der rechner bootet neu...
der andere rechner asus a7n8x ....und die frage ob ich alle treiber installiert habe...hmmm,ich hab das einfach mal überlesen...grins....

mfG schief


----------



## Eyewitness (30. September 2003)

Tja, dann hast Du wohl den Punkttreffer mit einer defekten Karte gemacht. Sowas kommt vor. Hätte Dir aber bei jedem Hersteller passieren können. Egal welchem. Aber bei Asus ist das dann doch sehr komisch, weil Asus normalerweise recht gute Qualität abgibt.

Aber Du hast ja sicher noch die Rechnung und kannst die Karte mal eben tauschen lassen.


----------



## blubber (30. September 2003)

Jo, und bei der Gelegenheit würd ich gleich ne komplett neue Karte holen. Ich kenn zwar nicht dein Einsatzbereich für die Karte, aber ne Geforce 5600 ist so ziemlich die bescheidenste Karte die man sich zulegen kann. Nurnoch zu toppen von einer 5200.

bye


----------

